# سبحان الله - اهم قاعدة فى لحام المعادن مذكورة فى هذه الآية الكريمة !



## م.مجدي عليان (5 مارس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وبه نستعين 
والصلاة والسلام على سيد المرسلين 
سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

الاخوة الكرام : 

يقول المولى عز وجل فى سورة محمد الآية 24 

"أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها" 

واستجابة لهذه الدعوة الكريمة نبدأ موضوعنا وهو يتعلق هذه المرة ببعض اللطائف القرآنية 

والتى قد تصل الى درجة الاعجاز القرآنى .

وتحديدا يتعلق هذا الموضوع بواحدة من اهم قواعد لحام المعادن

سواء كان هذا اللحام بالنحاس كلحام الاكسجين او اللحام بالقصدير كما يحدث فى الوصلات الكهربائية
وطبيعة عملى كمهندس الكترونيات يتطلب منى احيانا لحام بعض الوصلات او الاسلاك واحيانا افحص
وصلات سبق لحامها وكثيرا ما ادقق فى طبيعة اللحام وجودته .

ولعله من اكثر الاخطاء شيوعا عند الذين لا يحسنون لحام الاسلاك انهم يقومون باذابة القصدير ثم وضعه
على الاسلاك الباردة فتكون الوصلة غير جيدة وعادة ما تظهر كأنها كرة من القصدير محيطة بالسلك
والطريقة الصحيحة فى اللحام هى تسخين السلك المراد لحامه ثم وضع القصدير عليه ليذوب بفعل حرارة
السلك فتكون الوصلة قوية وشكلها مفلطح ومتماسك .

ونفس الشىء ينطبق على لحام الاكسجين فمن يمعن النظر فى الحدادين وهم يقومون باللحام سيلاحظ انهم
يحمون القطع المراد لحامها اولا ثم يلصقون عليه سلك النحاس فتتم عملية اللحام وتكون الوصلة قوية

ما علاقة هذا الموضوع بالقرآن العظيم؟

إن ما ذكرته لكم وارد فى كتاب الله العزيز الذى لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه
وهو دليل آخر على ان هذا الكتاب هو حق نزل بالحق من عند الحق جل جلاله 

وكيف لنبى امى ان يعرف مثل هذه الامور الدقيقة وهو يعيش فى قوم يشتغلون بالتجارة والزراعة والرعى ؟

حتى لا اطيل عليكم فالآية الكريمة التى تلخص ما ذكرته لكم سابقا واردة فى سورة الكهف

فى قصة ذلك العبد الصالح ذى القرنين فى الآية رقم 96

{آتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله نارا قال آتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا}

سبحانك ربى بحمدك

وغفرانك على تفريطنا فى التدبر فى كتابك العزيز

فالمعنى واضح 

والاعجاز بين 

والقاعدة الصحيحة فى لحام ذلك السد هى فى تسخين قطع الحديد اولا حتى تصبح نارا ثم يصب عليها القطر
وهو إما ان يكون نحاسا او قصديرا او خليط منهما .

سبحان الله وبحمده

والصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى يا رسول الله

أشهد انك بعثت بالحق وان هذا القرآن منزل من عند عليم خبير

"أفـلا يتـدبرون الـقـرآن ولـو كـان من عـنـد غـيـر اللـه لوجـدوا فيه إخـتـلافـا كثـيرا " النساء الآية 82 

.
. .

أحيانا ينكر على بعض الشباب فى هذه المنتديات كتابتى لمثل هذه المواضيع ويحاولون ثنى عن سلك هذا السبيل 

فيشاء المولى عز وجل ان يفتح على بلطيفة أخرى تروق لى لدرجة ان يهون على كل ما اسمعه من الجاهلين .

وقد يصل بهم الامر احيانا الى اعتبارى افسر القرآن بغير علم
ويفوتهم ان العلم لا يقصد به علم الفقه فقط 
فالحداد عنده من علم المعادن ما يجعله عالما فى مجاله

وأحيانا يصرون على طلب المصدر 
وأحاول جاهدا ان اذكرهم بأن المصدر هو كتاب الله ولا شىء سواه

وأحيانا أخرى ينكرون علينا نحن كجيل إستحداث اى افكار جديدة ويقصرون تلك المهمة على السلف الصالح فقط

ولكن ألسنا نحن أيضا سلف لمن سيأتى بعدنا من خلف ؟

وماذا ستقول عنا الاجيال القادمة ؟

ألا يكفينا من سواد الوجه أننا نحن الجيل الذى فرط فى المسجد الاقصى ؟



فالتدبر والتفكر فى كتاب الله فرض وواجب علينا جميعا سلف ام خلف 

خاصة انه اصبح من بيننا الآن الكثير من المتخصصين فى العديد من التخصصات الدقيقة

ومثل هذه المعانى والتخريجات لا يستطيع ان يستنبطها شيخ درس الشريعة والفقه 
ولا يتلذذ بها إلا من يعمل فى ذات المجال الذى تتحدث عنه الآية .
وبإمكان اى منكم مناقشة موضوع اللحام مع احد الحدادين ثم بعد ذلك يذكر له هذه الآية
فسيلاحظ كيف ان الحداد سيتأثر بها اكثر من غيره من اصحاب المهن الاخرى .

ولقد سبق لى أن نشرت العديد من المواضيع عن الاعجاز القرآنى

ومن بينها موضوع الاعجازالحسابى فى سورة الكهف والرقمين 33 و 18 
وهو موجود فى كثير من المنتديات مثل الساحة وسوالف والفجر والوسطية 

وكذلك من الممكن الوصول إليه عبر هذه الوصلة

http://go.to/alkhf


وفقنا الله جميعا الى فهم كتابه والتدبر فى آياته والامتثال لاوامره وإجتناب نواهيه 

والصلاة والسلام عليك يا سيدى يا رسول الله 

وعلى آلك وصحبك ومن والاك 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


منقول للفائدة ...​


----------



## Khalidmh (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## explorator (8 مارس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## محمد البسيونى (10 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقنا الله واياك الى مايحبه ويرضاه


----------



## الأمير أمير (11 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فبك يا أخى


----------



## د.عماد (14 يوليو 2009)

اشهد ان لا الة الا اللة وان محمد رسول اللة وجزاك اللة كل كل كل الخير وزادك علما


----------



## adel_engi (15 فبراير 2010)

_الله يفتح عليك ويبارك فيك_


----------



## منير الشفتري (17 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يأخي مجدي
بارك الله لي ولك فالقرآن العظيم ومافيه من الايات والذكرالحكيم
هذا افضل طريق للثباث علي الطريق السوي بأن تتفكرفي ايات الكون وقدرة ودقة الخالق وبأذن الله ستصل الي مرحلة ان تقنع غيرالمسلمين بهذه البراهين التي تدل علي صدق الحبيب واننا علي الحق ونحن عندمايكون لنا مثال فالواقع مرتبط بايه فالقران سنكون اكثرقدره على اقناع الاخر
ولان يهدي الله بك شخص للاسلام خيرامماطلعت عليه الشمس
ولاتلتفت الي الذين يشككون ولايحاولون التفكير في هذا الكون العظيم
وفقك الله وادام لك البصيره والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohamede002e (24 فبراير 2010)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد كيكاني (24 مايو 2010)

al hamdo li allah ana muslim


----------



## marcosoft (25 مايو 2010)

الحمد الله اني في ناس زايك


----------



## maghmoor (25 مايو 2010)

بسم الله ماشاءالله
{وَمَا كَانَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ أَن يُفْتَرَى مِن دُونِ اللّهِ وَلَكِن تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ الْكِتَابِ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِن رَّبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} (37) سورة يونس
بارك الله فيك اخي ماجد


----------



## neseergolden (27 مايو 2010)

كل الحمد والشكر لله وحده الذي هدانا لهذا وما كنا نهتدي لولا ان هدانا الله تعالى والصلاة على محمد وال محمد


----------



## GeoOo (3 يونيو 2010)

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*


----------



## فتحيQ.C (8 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وأكثر من أمثالك


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (14 يونيو 2010)

أخى مهندس مجدى أحب أن أضيف هذا بعد إذنك 






رسم يوضح عملية بناء السد في قصة ذي القرنين​
قال الله تعالى: (آَتُونِي زُبَرَ الْحَدِيدِ حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى بَيْنَ الصَّدَفَيْنِ قَالَ انْفُخُوا حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَارًا قَالَ آَتُونِي أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا (96) فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا (97) قَالَ هَذَا رَحْمَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّي فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاءَ وَكَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي حَقًّا (98))(سورة الكهف).
سوف نتناول في هذا المقال هذه الآيات التي  شملت الكثير من العلوم الهندسية وذات تطبيقات عالية التقنية نقوم بتدريسها في سبعة عشر علما من قمم العلوم الهندسية في كليات الهندسة مثل : 
- علوم السبائك المعدنية وعلوم تشكيل المعادن. - علوم قطع المعادن وهندسة اللحام. - علوم الفلزات والتعدين. - خواص المواد وإختبارها. - علوم فحص الوصلات وتحديد درجات الجودة ودرجات التوكيد. - علوم التحاليل الكيميائية. - علوم التقسية للمعادن. - علوم زحف المعادن. - علوم تغطية المعادن بمعادن أخري. - علوم تصنيع الحديد الزهر. - علوم تصنيع الفولاذ. - علوم تسييل وصهر وسباكة الحديد. - علوم الصدأ. - علوم تقنيات مقاومة الصدأ. - علوم تقنيات المواد. - علوم كلل وحساب أعمار التشغيل الآمن للمنشأت الهندسية. - حساب مكائن الشروخ وكيفية تقليل الإنهيار الهش المفاجئ والشروخ. 
والحكمة تتجلى حينما تعلم يا أخي المؤمن أن كل مادة تحتوي علي كم يصل الى ألاف من الكتب وتناولتها الأبحاث البشرية حتى وصل تقدير عدد الأوراق في الموضوع الواحد بما يتعدى مئات الألاف وبما يغلف الكون كله عدة مرات، ولما لا والله سبحانه وتعالى القائل في سورة الكهف :"قل لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمـــــــت ربي لنفد البحر قبل أن تنفد كلمــت ربي ولو جئنا بمثله مددا" صدق الله العظيم. 
إعجاز الآيات في كلمات وصف أهم خصائص السبائك المعدنية الحديدية. 
أهم التفسيرات لمحتوي الآيتين الكريمتين. 
أجمعت كتب التفاسير ومنها الجلالين وابن كثير والطبري والقرطبي والبيضاوي والميسر وغيرهم من أن المقصود بزبر الحديد هو قطع الحديد السابق إستخدامها وهو ما يعرف باسم الحديد المطروق لما له من خواص ميكانيكية أهمها أنه عند إختزاله داخل أحد الأفران فإنه يتحول إلى الفولاذ أي الصلب وهو مادة متينة وقوية ومعمرة، أما حافتي الصدفين فالمقصود بهما حافتي الجبلين أي حافتي اللوحين وعملية المساواة بين حافتي الجبلين أو اللوحين هي ضرورة من الضرورات الهندسية وهذا هو ما نعرفه نحن الآن باسم "شطف حافتي اللوحين" وهذا هو أحد البديهيات المستخدمة في عمليات اللحام.
 وعن ضرورة مساواة حافتي اللوحين في منطقة اللحام في حالة أن يكون اللوحين أي الجبلين غير متساويين فيحب مساواة الحواف بعضهم بالبعض حتى يكون البناء قوياً ولا يحدث فيه شروخ أو يحدث فيه إنحرافاً يؤدي إلى تكون ظاهرة الإجهادات المتبقية مما يجعل من المنشأ الهندسي بناءا هشا وضعيفا، وتتجلي مقدرة الله عز وجل في إعطاء هذا الجسم البالي مناعة خالدة في أن ذي القرنين أتى بالقطر وصبه وهو سبيكة النحاس المنصهر-كما جاء بتفسير الطبراني وإبن كثيروالميسر وغيرهم - والذي يحتوي علي تسعة وثلاثين عنصرا كيميائيا مثل القصدير والنيكل والفانديوم والثورميوم والنيوبيوم والكروم والتيتانيوم وغيرها من العناصر الكيميائية وجميعها عناصر تعطي السبيكة المناعة والقوة وتكسبها الخواص اللازمة لمقاومة الصدأ. وهذه في حد ذاتها معجزة أخرى سنتناولها ببعض التفصيل في هذا المقال العلمي الديني الثقافي والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم.
 يقول تفسير الجلالين في تفسير الآية رقم (96) ( آتوني زبر الحديد) قطعة على قدر الحجارة التي يبنى بها فبنى بها وجعل بينها الحطب والفحم (حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين) بضم الحرفين وفتحهما وضم الأول وسكون الثاني أي جانبي الجبلين بالبناء ووضع المنافخ والنار حول ذلك (قال انفخوا) فنفخوا (حتى إذا جعله) أي الحديد (نارا) أي كالنار (قال آتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا) هو النحاس المذاب تنازع فيه الفعلان وحذف من الأول لاعمال الثاني فأفرغ النحاس المذاب على الحديد المحمي فدخل بين زبره فصار شيئا واحدا" ويقول التفسير الميسر:" أعطوني قطع الحديد، حتى إذا جاؤوا به ووضعوه وحاذوا به جانبي الجبلين، قال للعمال: أجِّجوا النار، حتى إذا صار الحديد كله نارًا، قال: أعطوني نحاسًا أُفرغه عليه." وعن تفسير الأية رقم (97) فيقول تفسير الجلالين : "(97 - (فما اسطاعوا) أي يأجوج ومأجوج (أن يظهروه) يعلوا ظهره لارتفاعه وملاسته (وما استطاعوا له نقبا) خرقا لصلابته وسمكه) بينما يقول تفسير الميسر: ( فما استطاعت يأجوج ومأجوج أن تصعد فوق السد؛ لارتفاعه وملاسته، وما استطاعوا أن ينقبوه من أسفله لبعد عرضه وقوته." نقول تعالوا بنا نصطحبكم في رحلة الحياة العلمية مبهورين بعظمة الآيات القرأنية وما أعطاه الله لنا من نعيم القيم الخارقة والتي نسينا الله في خضم الحياة فأنسانا الله أنفسنا، وأنه لا مرد الآن سوي الرجوع إلي أحضان الله سبحانه وتعالي كي ننال رضاءه ونستعين بأياته. والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم). ​

صورة لتمثال في إيران للملك الفارسي كورش والذي يعتقد أنه هو ذو القرنين ظهر فيه كورش، و علي جانبيه جناحان، كجناحي العقاب، و علي رأسه قرنان كقرني الكبش​أهم ما توصل إليه علماء الحاضر من تقنيات خصائص لحام وصدأ الحديد وسبائكه والعلاقة بينهما. 
نبذة تاريخية عن إكتشاف عصر لحام المعادن الحديدية. 
أُكُتْشِفَ اللحام بالصدفة في نهاية القرن التاسع عشر حينما كان أحد عمال المطاط البريطانيين يقوم بإعداد كوبا من الشاي في ورشته، حيث اعتاد أن يوصل ملفا كهربائيا بمسمار ويضع الملف داخل كوبا من الماء، وماأن إستخدم كوبا معدنيا بدلا من الكوب الخزفي الذي إعتاد أن يستخدمه ونسي أن يفصل الملف عن الكهرباء، وما أن غلى الماء حتى رفع الملف دون فصل التيار، فإذا به يلاحظ أن هناك شرارة تولدت عند قمة رأس المسمار وأحدثت إنصهاراً لجزء من المسمار.
 وظل هذا الموضوع في طي النسيان حتي عام 1921 حينما قام أحد أساتذة الرياضيات بالجامعة الإمبراطورية بلندن من وضع تفسير رياضي ومعادلات قام بوضع صيغتها العالم "دافيد روزنتال" الأب والتي كانت بالصعوبة بمكان مما جعل "دافيد روزنتال" الإبن الى تبسيط معادلات والده وزاد عليها حساب معدل التبريد وعلاقته بالتغيرات الميتاليرجية وكان ذلك خلال عام 1938.
 وما أن بدأت الحرب العالمية الثانية خلال عام 1939 حتى حدث نقصا شديدا في عنصر الرجال والذين حملوا السلاح ولم يبقي سوى عنصر السيدات. ولما كانت الحاجة الي بناء عدد ثمانية آلاف من السفن ضرورية ولما كانت السفن آنذاك يتم تصنيعها بطريق البرشام والذي يشكل عبئا ثقيلا علي السيدات نتيجة تكوينهم الجنسي وضعف حيلتهم في رفع وزن ثقيل يتمثل في وزن المطرقة والتي تصل الي 30 كيلوجراما في الرقعة الواحدة، لذلك فلم يكن هناك من بديل سوي إستخدام اللحام كوسيلة من وسائل بناء السفن. وظلت التصميمات الهندسية كما هي دون حدوث تغيير بما يتناسب مع حقيقة الموقف الهندسي آنذاك. وما أن تم بناء الثمانية آلاف من هذه السفن والتي تم إطلاق اسم "سفن الحرية" عليها بعدد ثلاثة آلاف سفينة لنقل البضائع الجافة كالطعام والذخيرة وعدد خمسة آلاف كسفن لنقل السوائل مثل النفط والوقود فيما بين دول الحلفاء حتى كان يحدث صوتا شديدا ثم يعقب هذا الصوت حدوث إنشطار الوحدة ثم غرقها، وكان منطقيا آنذاك أن يتم إلقاء اللائمة على الألمان وحلفائهم، لدرجة أن الظنون كانت تشير الي أعمال تخريب وأعمال إرتطام بألغام بحرية أو نتيجة إطلاق طوربيد من أحد الغواصات المتواجدة في المنطقة، ولم يدري بخلد الحلفاء ودول المحور علي حد سواء أن يكون بنهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية وخلال عام 1944 من أن عدد السفن الباقية كان ثلاثة سفن فقط من جملة الثماني آلاف التي كان قد تم بناؤها. 
وما أن جاء عام 1948 حتى شهد العالم فاجعة هندسية تتمثل في حدوث أنفصال في أحد السفن والتي سبق وأن بنيت بنفس التصميم وبإستخدام طريقة اللحام، والتي كان مقدرا إنزالها وتدشينها يوم 19 أغسطس عام 1948، وقبل أن تذهب ولية العهد – والتي أصبحت فيما بعد ملكة إنجلتر كي ترطم مقدمة السفينة بزجاجة الشمبانيا وتقول لها "سيري على بركة الله"، حتى حدث ظهر اليوم السابق لعملية التدشين أن حدث صوت يشبه الرعد فقد إنفصل الجزء الخلفي عن الجزء الأمامي لذات السفينة يوم 18 أغسطس عام 1948. وغرق النصف الأخير من السفينة بينما ظل النصف الأمامي كما هو على رصيف البناء. مما حدا الهيئات البريطانية والأمريكية آنذاك ونتيجة تكرارنفس الظاهرة ولكن في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية هذه المرة حيث إنقسمت السفينة الناقلة "شيناكتادي" وهي مازالت على رصيف التجهيزات بميناء بورتلاند بولاية أوريجون.إلى إختيار عالم وأستاذ المواد بالجامعات البريطانية (البروفيسور موت) كي يدرس المشكلة ويعترف بالحقيقة المذهلة وهي ضرورة أن يتم مساواة حافتي اللوحين في منطقة اللحمة والتي أشارت إليها الآيات الكريمة.
 "حتى إذا ساوي بين الصدفين" أي الحافتين، كما أشار البروفيسور موت الى عدة حقائق وتوصيات جميعها يتماشي مع ما تم ذكره في طي كلمات الآية منها على سبيل المثال: 
1- ضرورة تقليل معدل التبريد والتحكم في درجات الإنتقال وعدم حدوث إنحراف ومن ثم تقليل ظاهرة تكون الشروخ وحدوث الإجهادات المتبقاة [نراها في قوله تعالى "حتى إذا جعله نارا"]، والله أعلم. 
2- ضرورة عمل تدريج في منطقة اللحمة فيما بين سمكي المعدنين المختلفي السمك مع ضرورة أن تكون وصلة اللحام من النوع التناكبي وليس من النوع التراكبي، حيث أن الوصلة الملحومة في حالة التراكب تصبح في حالة قص واللحام ضعيف المقاومة لمثل هذا النوع من التحميل [نراها في قوله تعالي :"حتى إذا ساوي بين الصدفين"] فلفظ "حتى" هنا يعني من الناحية الهندسية ضرورة عمل هذا التدريج حتى تصبح الوصلة الملحومة متينة وقوية ويعطي الوصلة مناعة ضد حدوث الشروخ، والله أعلم. 
3- ضرورة عمل نظام وقائي لحماية المعدن المنصهر من عوامل الجو مثل الصدأ وزيادة تفاعله مع المعدن المصهورمن مادة البنية الأساسية لمعدن اللوحين بما يؤدي الى عملية تزاوج بين المعدنين [نراه في قوله تعالي"أفرغ عليه قطرا"]، والله أعلم. 
4- ضرورة التحكم في معدلات التبريد والتخلص من الجيوب الهوائية والعيوب الداخلية في الوصلة الملحومة وكذلك ضرورة تقليل آثار التحول الفلزي عند درجات الحرارة الحرجة، [نراها في قوله تعالي "قال أنفخوا"، "حتى إذا جعله نارا"]، والله أعلم. 
وهكذا فإن التقنيات الحديثة نراها وقد تجلت في ثنايا كلمات الله، ونرى هذه الكلمات تحمل الخير لكافة البشر علي صنوف ألوانهم وتباين لسانهم وإختلاف علومهم وما يمتلكونه من تقنيات حسب ما يتاح لهم، ونجد الآيات في طي هذه الكلمات تثبت حقيقة علمية مؤكدة وهي إستخدام الصلب المغطي بطبقة من القطر نظرا لمناعة هذا السبيكة ضد عوامل الكسر والإنهيار المفاجئ من ناحية ولشدة متانتها الكبيرة من ناحية أخرى.
 لذلك فقد تم تطوير وإستخدام سبيكة الصلب بسمك يصل الى 5ر9 مم ووضع طبقة قشرة خارجية من القطر أعلي السطح بسمك يصل الي 5ر0 مم ليكون الناتج من هذه السبيكة هو 10مم، وتتمتع هذه السبيكة المعدنية بمقدرة هندسية خارقة من ناحية متانة الكسر حيث كانت خمسمائة ضعف النحاس و250 مرة قدر متانة الصلب. وهذا تصفه الآية الكريمة بلفظ "فما أسطـــــــعوا أن يظهروه" فالتاء هنا قد تم إختزالها تتيجة ماتتمتع به هذه السبيكة من متانة خارقة وقوة معمرة لا يضاهيها في هذه الخواص أي مادة هندسية أخرى. فقد يكون ظهور الشئ يعني والله أعلم إخضاعه لجبروت القوي القوية وجبروت القوي الطاغية الباغية كقوله تعالي : "إن يظهروا عليكم يرجموكم أو يعيدكم في ملتهم ولن تفلحوا إذن أبدا". 
كما جاء بتفسير البيضاوي من أن ظهور الشيء يعني قهره وإخضاعه للقوة الطاغية وهذا أقرب الى تفسير أن الظهور يعني هنا والله أعلم إخضاع السبيكة لحدوث الخضوع الذي يؤدي إلي الإنهيار والكسر. 
بعض أهم التطبيقات الهندسية الحديثة لسبيكة الصلب المغطي بالقطر 
من هنا فقد تم تطبيق إستخدام هذه السبيكة في قاع الزوارق السريعة والتي نعرفها نحن الآن باسم سفن السطح المتأثر والتي يتطلب فيها أن تكون مقاومة البدن لقوي تصادم الأمواج كبيرة ونتيحة الضغوط واجهادات التلهث وإجهادات الدق الرأسية والتي تتولد نتيحة الطفرة في زيادة السرعة من 35 عقدة الي أن تصبح 120 عقدة وأكثر عند نفس القدرة المحركة وبعد حدوث الوسادة الهوائية والتي تضخ الهواء أسفل قاع المقدم مما يعني ضرورة إستخدام مواد قوية وخفيفة في ذات الوقت، وهذا لا يتأتي سوى بإستخدام هذه المادة لما تتمتع به من خواص المقاومة الديناميكية. ​

شكل يوضح أحد أهم التطبيقات الحديثة لسبيكة الصلب المغطي بطبقة من القطر في قاع وجوانب القشرة الخارجية من زوارق السطح المؤثر ”Surface Effect Ships" ​​

صورة توضح السفينة "شيناكتادي" وقد انقسمت الي شطرين وهي مازالت راسية علي رصيف حوض التجهيزات بأحد ترسانات بناء السفن بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ​وهكذا فإن التقنيات الحديثة تشير الى إستخدام الصلب المغطي بطبقة من القطر نظرا لمناعة هذا المعدن ضد عوامل الكسر والإنهيار المفاجئ من ناحية ولشدة متناته الكبيرة من ناحية أخرى. 
الخلاصة والخاتمة 
- أن القرآن الكريم يحتوي علي معجزات لا تحصي ولا تعد. 
- أن التدبر في معاني كلمات الله هو اللامحدود بلا حدود حيث ينتفع البشر كافة من سعادة وهناء من فيض رحمة كلمات الله الواسعة والتي ليس لها أي حدود. ​​ 

منقول


----------



## aboobaidaa (20 يونيو 2010)

جزيت الجنه اخى الكريم 


حقا ان له لحلاوه وان عليه لطلاوه وان اعلاه لمثمر وان اسفله لمغدق وانه يعلوا ولا يعلى عليه ..

وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## حسن ماحم (26 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لهذه المعلومة التي عرفتها من الاية الكريمة وارجو ان استمر معكم في هذا المنتدى العلمي الهام جدا


----------

